# ICLOUD DRIVE... Isoler un fichier



## Mandalay61 (26 Janvier 2020)

Hello à tous. Suis nouveau sur ce nouveau forum.. Moi Nicolas.
Je rencontre un problème avec iCloud drive. Je mixe et mon fichier musique est sur mon bureau.. Avant mixage, je charge mon dossier mais en cours de mixage, celui repart sur iCloud. Comment faire pour l'isoler afin d'annuler le chargement sur le cloud ? Un gd merci pour votre aide


----------



## ericse (26 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,
C'est probablement parce que tu manques de place sur ton disque dur (petit SSD ?)
Dans ce cas la seule solution est de mettre le fichier ailleurs, dans le dossier Musique par exemple


----------



## Mandalay61 (26 Janvier 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> C'est probablement parce que tu manques de place sur ton disque dur (petit SSD ?)
> Dans ce cas la seule solution est de mettre le fichier ailleurs, dans le dossier Musique par exemple


Merci pour ce retour rapide.. Je vais tenter..


----------



## Mandalay61 (26 Janvier 2020)

Mandalay61 a dit:


> Merci pour ce retour rapide.. Je vais tenter..





ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> C'est probablement parce que tu manques de place sur ton disque dur (petit SSD ?)
> Dans ce cas la seule solution est de mettre le fichier ailleurs, dans le dossier Musique par exemple


Tout fonctionne.. Fallait il penser à placer ma musique dans musique.. Suis nul moi !!! Merci pour tes conseils Eric !


----------



## Mandalay61 (2 Février 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> C'est probablement parce que tu manques de place sur ton disque dur (petit SSD ?)
> Dans ce cas la seule solution est de mettre le fichier ailleurs, dans le dossier Musique par exemple
> [/QUOTE


----------



## Mandalay61 (2 Février 2020)

Hello,
J'enrage.. J'ai vidé mes photos sur mon mac (il me reste 12 Go dispo).. Mais mon fichier de musiques à mixer (sur bureau) ne cesse de passer de iCloud drive à mon bureau.. Donc musique inexploitable pour mixage.. Comment stopper ce va et vient ??? Quant au fait de transférer le fichier musique dans "musique".. Il est de toutes façon logé dans "bureau / documents) indissociable sur iCloud drive.. Sérieux, je ne peux plus bosser et cela me rend dingue.. Le mieux ? sortir définitivement de iCloud ???  Merci pour ton (vos) retour (s)..


----------



## ericse (2 Février 2020)

Mandalay61 a dit:


> Il est de toutes façon logé dans "bureau / documents) indissociable sur iCloud drive



Je parle du répertoire ~/Musique/ qui n'est pas téléchargé sur iCloud


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (2 Février 2020)

As tu coché Documents et bureau dans les préférences système > iCloud .
Si oui, rajoute au nom de ton dossier « .nosync »
Si ton dossier s’appelle mixage tu le modifies en mixage.nosync

Par contre si tu veux sauvegarder sur iCloud Drive il faudra le faire en manuel


----------



## Mandalay61 (3 Février 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Je parle du répertoire ~/Musique/ qui n'est pas téléchargé sur iCloud


Merci. Mais n'apparaît que sous finder sur répertoire table de mixage..


----------



## Mandalay61 (3 Février 2020)

oyapoque a dit:


> As tu coché Documents et bureau dans les préférences système > iCloud .
> Si oui, rajoute au nom de ton dossier « .nosync »
> Si ton dossier s’appelle mixage tu le modifies en mixage.nosync
> 
> Par contre si tu veux sauvegarder sur iCloud Drive il faudra le faire en manuel


NOSYNC !! CA MARCHE !!!! Merci mille fois, vraiment !!


----------

